# cherche housse ipod



## perso31 (30 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je cherche le site ou on achète le lit iPod touch (enfin la housse de couette et du coussin),le site ellios.se n'a plus en stock donc je cherche un autre site ou quelqu'un qui le vendrait ^^

Merci


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2010)

:mouais:



Là, chuis un peu scié, quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Et dire que certains lecteurs ont trouvé mes écrits "pessimistes" quand à l'avenir radieux qui nous attend...

Allez, les vieux, on regarde l'avenir en face !













(Sinon, je vends des cordes. Solides. Pas cher.)


----------



## Fìx (30 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> (Sinon, je vends des cordes. Solides. Pas cher.)



Des cordes Apple? :love: :love:


----------



## ringo.starr (30 Juin 2010)

Si en montrant ta chambre à une femme celle-ci ne se déshabille pas direct et s'allonge sur ton lit alors... c'est normal (son instinct de survie lui dictera de fuir le danger).


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2010)

Non, mais les jeunes maintenant ils aiment plus le sesque&#8230; c'est mal. Pouah&#8230;

'fin c'est peut-être ce qui sauvera l'humanité.


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Si en montrant ta chambre à une femme celle-ci ne se déshabille pas direct et s'allonge sur ton lit alors... c'est normal (son instinct de survie lui dictera de fuir le danger).


Trop jeune pour une femme !...


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Là, chuis un peu scié, quand même...





Heureusement que personne ne lui a montré une image du papier-peint, du mobilier alu ou de la moquette estampillé Apple
Autrement le Bar se transformerait en hellopro


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Trop jeune pour une femme !...


 
Et puis, il a déjà un iPad.


----------



## perso31 (30 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Heureusement que personne ne lui a montré une image du papier-peint, du mobilier alu ou de la moquette estampillé Apple
> Autrement le Bar se transformerait en hellopro


C'est vrai qui y'a du papier peint et de moquette Apple ??? Ou ça dit moi s'il te plaît je te l'achête par Paypal


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2010)

J'ai des posters Think Different, 1000 euros pièce.


----------



## perso31 (30 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai des posters Think Different, 1000 euros pièce.



désolé,c'est trop cher je cherche des truc jor 50 euros /pièce j'ai 1500 euros de budget et je viens de dépenser 120. donc si je depense 1000 il me restera plus que 380.


----------



## ringo.starr (30 Juin 2010)




----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> désolé,c'est trop cher je cherche des truc jor 50 euros /pièce j'ai 1500 euros de budget et je viens de dépenser 120. donc si je depense 1000 il me restera plus que 380.



 Tu pourras toujours les revendre à un couillon qui sera prêt à mettre 1500 euros pour les avoir.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juin 2010)

J'ai des posters de l'iMac 27" - Mac Pro - iPad - iPhone 4.

Je les vends 75&#8364; pièce.


----------



## perso31 (30 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai des posters de l'iMac 27" - Mac Pro - iPad - iPhone 4.
> 
> Je les vends 75&#8364; pièce.



Ta paypal ?

Non, non : pas d'adresse en clair.


----------



## ringo.starr (30 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Ta paypal ?
> 
> [EDIT]



Tu devrais aussi filer ton mail et ton numéro de téléphone...


----------



## perso31 (30 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Xjk@me.co.uk



Je t'envois le paiement a cette adresse ?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juin 2010)

perso31 a dit:


> Je t'envois le paiement a cette adresse ?


Dis jeune padawan,

Il faut jamais croire tout ce qu'il se dit sur les forums. 

Mon adresse est fausse, en plus .co.uk c'est en Angleterre. 

Maintenant le forum connais ton adresse e-mail, et ton adresse.


----------



## ringo.starr (30 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Maintenant le forum connais ton adresse e-mail, et ton adresse.



En même temps son adresse c'est de la pub déguisée


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Maintenant le forum connais ton adresse e-mail, et ton adresse.


Tout les bots du Worl Wild Web aussi, maintenant...
Dis, perso31, là on te chambre gentiment, mais il suffirait de tomber sur un abruti mal intentionné et tu serais lessivé !...
Adieu housse iMachin, truc iBidule et surtout ta thune !... 
Alors réfléchis un peu et ne prends pas pour argent comptant tout ce que tu peux lire et voir, hmmm ?!...


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juin 2010)

Là tu as aucune notion de la valeur de l'argent, 1500&#8364; c'est un énorme somme (un salaire!)

Rends toi compte, l'argent ne tombe pas du ciel en claquant des doigts.

Les sous de la carte bleue de tes parents, ils l'ont gagné. 



@ Tirhum -> c'est Wide (pas Wild)


----------



## jugnin (30 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout les bots du Worl Wild Web aussi, maintenant...
> Dis, perso31, là on te chambre gentiment, mais il suffirait de tomber sur un abruti mal intentionné et tu serais lessivé !...
> Adieu housse iMachin, truc iBidule et surtout ta thune !...
> Alors réfléchis un peu et ne prends pas pour argent comptant tout ce que tu peux lire et voir, hmmm ?!...



Voilà ! Quoiqu'on en dise, et malgré cette inepte campagne de diabolisation dont ils ont été victime, les gens de La Horde sont très gentils ! Bordel de Merde ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Là tu as aucune notion de la valeur de l'argent, 1500 c'est un énorme somme (un salaire!)
> 
> Rends toi compte, l'argent ne tombe pas du ciel en claquant des doigts.
> 
> ...



Heu, je pense que c'était volontaire, jeune idiot.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Heu, je pense que c'était volontaire, jeune idiot.


Qu'est ce que tu me veux toi encore ?!


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Heu, je pense que c'était volontaire, jeune idiot.


"Ha bon" ?!...


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2010)

La prochaine fois, contacte directement l'Association des cambrioleurs, et les spammeurs associés, ce sera plus simple.


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu me veux toi encore ?!


Relis mon post, mon p'tit iMacouniais... 



Amok a dit:


> La prochaine fois, contacte directement l'Association des cambrioleurs, et les spammeurs associés, ce sera plus simple.


Par contre pour toutes celles qui ont des mensurations "agréables", c'est par ici... :style:


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Relis mon post, mon p'tit iMacouniais...
> 
> Par contre pour toutes celles qui ont des mensurations "agréables", c'est par ici... :style:


Tu mérite une paire de baffes.


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu mérite une paire de baffes.


Tu vas te faire du mal...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juin 2010)

perso31... 31, c'est son âge en mois ??  :rateau:


----------



## perso31 (30 Juin 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> perso31... 31, c'est son âge en mois ??  :rateau:



non,c'est toulouse


----------



## ringo.starr (30 Juin 2010)

Connais-tu l'ironie ?

Indice : ce n'est pas le titre d'une bd japonaise ou autre film d'animation nippon (ni mauvais, ça c'est fait et désolé pour les Thierry Rolland du forum).


----------

